# BOSNIA & HERZEGOVINA | Railways



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Railways in Bosnia and Herzegovina*


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Railway station in Sarajevo*


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

*At the Sarajevo railway station*


























2009 they are coming to Bosnia:banana: talgo.


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Sarajevo-Konjic*


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Railway station Doboj (North Bosnia)*


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

*More pics from B&H*


----------



## snt3000 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Talgo*

Nice! Can you tell us more about the Talgo in 2009? Thanks!


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

snt3000 said:


> Nice! Can you tell us more about the Talgo in 2009? Thanks!


Only that Bosnia bought them and they are coming in 2009.


----------



## ChrisH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm amazed that they've done that. I took the train from Mostar to Sarajevo to Zagreb, and the trains were fine (albeit quite old). The track was in quite poor condition though, and not straight enough to support very high speeds as far as I could see.


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

chrishillcoat said:


> I'm amazed that they've done that. I took the train from Mostar to Sarajevo to Zagreb, and the trains were fine (albeit quite old). The track was in quite poor condition though, and not straight enough to support very high speeds as far as I could see.


When have you been in Bosnia?


----------



## ChrisH (Mar 7, 2006)

September this year. Beautiful country


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks, do you have any pics? if you have please post them on Alpe-Adria


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

They bough 9 Talgo sets of 9 cars. They will be used on international services, 5 sets with 237 seats will be used for day trains and 4 sets will be used for night trains. It's not the highspeed variant only 220 km/h max and that won't be possible on the current infrastructure. And it's only cars, they will be hauled by existing locomotives. They are financed with a 68 million Euro loan from the Spanish Government’s aid development fund. 

They are the first new trains that the Bosnian Railways have ever bought and it will mean a big quality increase for the international services. To bad there isn't enough money to buy new trains for domestic services. Here they have to do with material from the former Yugoslav railways and 2nd hand trains from other European Railways, that were mostly gifts.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

hercegovac_nin0 said:


> *Sarajevo-Konjic*


That loco has Turkish Railways' livery!


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

serdar samanlı;28422844 said:


> That loco has Turkish Railways' livery!


TCDD rented some electric locomotives from ZFBH. It looks as if they're back in Bosnia.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

TCDD bought them, they are still operating at the Thrace lines.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> TCDD bought them, they are still operating at the Thrace lines.


They also do fast express trains between Haydarpaşa and Ankara


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

they are modified Toshiba locos, just painted the same color.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

does anyone knows... which lines currently operate in BiH... and does Sarajevo has something like suburban rail travelling only in Sarajevo canton?


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

DJZG said:


> does anyone knows... which lines currently operate in BiH... and does Sarajevo has something like suburban rail travelling only in Sarajevo canton?


Here is a map operating lines in BiH from ŽELJEZNICE FEDERACIJE BOSNE I HERCEGOVINE site.









for additional information you can goto:
ŽELJEZNICE FEDERACIJE BOSNE I HERCEGOVINE
or
Željeznice Republike Srpske

As for suburban rail the answer is no.


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

x-type said:


> ^^
> this is in progress already for 5 years


And a thorough coverage from the project progressing in Railway Market - CEE Review 4/09! :wave:


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

It is true that the procurement contract was signed about 5 years ago. Realization of the contract is expected next year. In support of this go and mount the equipment in the hall in the Talgo Rajlovac. It will be located devices Talgo trains and other equipment necessary for the maintenance of these trains. Hello Co Co .


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Locomotive ASE's 441-907 in Znici. This is a new locomotives which carried out repairs and modernization in Končar.


----------



## Walterwolf (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

A few pictures to the main train station of Sarajevo and the appearance of the locomotive ASE-e from the bird perspective. Images are made with Avazovog tower at an altitude of 175 meters. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

Walterwolf said:


>


I love these seats!


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

During this week in BiH were the tourists from Britain and Slovenia. Setting up a few photos from their travels. Tourists from England were traveling on the relation Tuzla-Brcko-Kalesija, Ljubače-Banovići. In these relations travelers were treveling by steam locomotives 33 and something similar series 62. Tourists from Slovenia were traveling on the route Ljubljana-Zagreb-Sarajevo-Ploce-Ljubljana. Below a few photos from this trip.

Best regards Co Co  .

Pictures from the trip of English tourists
















photo by: Ćiro_bos

























photo by: Co Co 

One picture of the train with tourists from Slovenia








photo by: Ela


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

Bosnia and Herzegovina, Serbia: Trains to connect Sarajevo and Belgrade again


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

One video of locomotives ASE passing through station Alipašin Most. 

Hello Co Co 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qclufyft1SI


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

With the new drive in order to start on 13 December introduced a new fast train between Sarajevo and Belgrade. Departure from Sarajevo at 11:35 and the train arrived in Belgrade in 20:18, while the departure from Belgrade at 8:15 and arrive at 17:35. The ride will last 8.5 hours. The reason for so much travel the length of the poor state of the railway infrastructure. Hello Co Co


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

^^ How long did the Sarajevo-Belgrade train take before the war?


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Gag Halfrunt said:


> ^^ How long did the Sarajevo-Belgrade train take before the war?


Before the war, the train between Sarajevo - Belgrade traveled 5 hours. It was the famous Bosna Express train. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Local train between Sarajevo and Zenica. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

it would be great if a good line existed between Budapest and Dubrovnik through Sarajevo!


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina: EUR 225m loan for high-speed railways*_

Shareholders’ general assembly of the national railway company of Bosnia and Herzegovina decided on the 30th of November to take a EUR 225m loan for construction of 320km high-speed rail in the country.

The tender, which will select the contractor will be announced in a month and works should be finished around 2012-2013. The government of Bosnia and Herzegovina will give guarantee for the loan._


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

That article is wrong - there is no "national railway company" in Bosnia & Herzegovina.
Each of the two entities - Muslim-Croat Federation & Serb Republic has its own railway firm.

Railways of Serb Republic is the one investing 225 million euros in high-speed rail (160-200kph).


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

that is correct.


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Today, after 18 years established the passenger traffic between Sarajevo and Belgrade. Fast train 450 from Sarajevo went in 11:35 minutes. The band had 3 cars. It was not crowded, but the passenger was. Journey will take 8 hours and 30 minutes. Price of return ticket is 31 euro. A few photos from today's train departure. Co Co  .


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina, Serbia: Sarajevo – Belgrade railway line re-launched*


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

212 and 642 series locomotives modernized in Gredelj. Hello Co Co.

















photo by:igorailway










photo by: admin


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Direct Belgrade-Sarajevo railway line resumes nearly 18 years after it was halted by war *
13 December 2009

BELGRADE, Serbia (AP) - A grimy three-car train pulled out of Belgrade's railway station Sunday on the first direct trip to Sarajevo in nearly 18 years, restoring a link broken at the start of ethnic warfare in the former Yugoslavia

Branko Rogosic, 43-year-old Belgrade lawyer, was one of 17 passengers who boarded the drab-looking train. Only nine were planning the journey all the way to Sarajevo.

"It is a very special event to make this connection again," he said.

Its windows smeared and seats shabby and old, the train looked nothing like its old self, when it was called the Olympic Express and hailed as the pride of the Communist-run nation.

The 1980s Belgrade-Sarajevo line was the most modern transportation line in the country. The train was redecorated for the 1984 Winter Olympics in Sarajevo with a red carpet and stewardesses, and its carriages were packed with skiers, businesspeople or youth.

"It was the best train in Yugoslavia, I loved it," said 41-year-old translator Slavica Nikolic from Belgrade, who frequently took the Olympic Express in the past.

During Bosnia's 1992-95 war, Serbia's nationalist leadership armed and supported a Bosnian Serb deadly three-year siege of Sarajevo which killed thousands of its residents.

The war saw both cities change dramatically, with their once travel-loving middle classes growing impoverished, educated youths fleeing and refugees pouring in.

The train will cross two borders in more than eight hours and is itself is divided along ethnic lines: one carriage belongs to the Bosnian Serb railway, one is from Serbia and the third one was provided by the Sarajevo railway authorities.

The Bosnian Serb carriage is to be disconnected at the Serb territory in Bosnia, before reaching Sarajevo.

Railway officials said they hope the line will attract more people during upcoming winter holidays. They said the ticket price of euro31 ($45) for the approximately 500-kilometer (310-mile) journey to Bosnia-Herzegovina is less than the cost of driving.

"I am proud to do this," said engine driver Dusan Bosnjakovic, 54.


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

New train:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

A clip of the new InterCity lowfloor train on his way to Sarajevo! :cheers:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

One more picture:










(zeljeznice.net)


----------



## hhouse (Sep 29, 2009)

On which route does this train ride?


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

hhouse said:


> On which route does this train ride?


None yet, it's on its way (being pulled) from the factory to Sarajevo where tests will be done. So we'll have to wait a bit more to see it carrying passengers.


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

hhouse said:


> On which route does this train ride?


Its an InterCity train, and will drive from Sarajevo to Mostar and from Sarajevo to Zenica


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the pic snoop! Pa šta ima čovječe jesi živ? Long time no see!


----------



## bijelo_dugme (May 30, 2009)

CrazySerb said:


> That article is wrong - there is no "national railway company" in Bosnia & Herzegovina.
> Each of the two entities - Muslim-Croat Federation & Serb Republic has its own railway firm.
> 
> Railways of Serb Republic is the one investing 225 million euros in high-speed rail (160-200kph).


Im sorry to crush your heart but:

"Za upravljanje željezničkom infrastrukturom osnovana je Željeznička BH javna korporacija Željeznice Bosne i Hercegovine ili ŽBH, sa sjedištem u Doboju."

http://bs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Željeznički_saobraćaj_u_Bosni_i_Hercegovini


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

A few pictures of Končars train, for railways in BiH. Photos were made in the station Rajlovac. Author of photos is igorailwayman.

Link:

http://www.vozovi.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8&start=60


Hello Co Co.


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

New lowfloor InterCity of the BHrailways in Rajlovac, Sarajevo.










kay:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Two more pics of the new lowfloor EMV InterCity


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

And one more, the InterCity in the Railway Center in Rajlovac, Sarajevo. :cheers:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Few more :bow:


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

is it diesel loco? 
if you know post here basic data - speed, power, etc. thx


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Do thyey have a good railway network?


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

@ Marek: I´m not sure about the basic data, you´d have to ask someone else on that matter, im just the picture guy :tongue3:

@ FazilLanka: Generally not, but most of the part of the network (the European Railway Corridor 5c) was reconstructed with the funds of the European Bank for Reconstruction. 

Here are some more pics from the inside of the new Bosnian trains from Ela from zeljeznice.net:


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

Marek.kvackaj said:


> is it diesel loco?
> if you know post here basic data - speed, power, etc. thx


It's abeautiful vehicle. Railway Market - CEE Review 4/09 writes about it here:

technical data:

gauge: 1435mm
catenary supply voltage: 25kV, 50 Hz
Axles: Bo'2'2'2'Bo'
Seats: 180
Standing capacity: 300
floor hight: 600mm
entrance height: 570mm
door width: 1300mm
lenght: 75m
width: 2885mm
height: 4280mm
tare weight:126t
axle load (min/max):
power bogie: 16/18t
trailer bogie: 10/16t
bogie wheel base: 2700mm
wheel diameter (new / worn): 
power bogie: 860/790 mm
trailer bogie: 750 / 690 mm
gear ratio: 1:4. 831
continuos power: 200 KW
starting traction force: 200 kN
max acceleration at gross weight: > 1 m/s
max deceleration: > 1.3 m/s
max speed: 1690 kph


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

^^ Tnx for the info rmcee! kay:

Here are some more news on the new Talgo passenger trains that are to be delivered to Bosnian railways by february (sorry only in Bosnian):

*Željeznice FBiH*



> Prvi talgo vozovi ove godine na bh. prugama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Basically they are saying how the BHrailways ordered 13 compositions of the new Talgo trains for the international routes. Primarily they are focused on the so-called 3B program: Belgrade - Budapest - Beč (Vienna)"

kay:


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

thx for infos

what is the price ? anyone know?


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

www.railserbia.net


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

A few pictures from the city of Mostar 




























www.railserbia.net


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

www.railserbia.net


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

www.railserbia.net


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

At the Capljina station 










Capljina is a border station. The right locomotive is from Croatia










http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=sr&ie=UTF8&ll=43.108957,17.69743&spn=0.007864,0.013711&t=h&z=16










www.railserbia.net


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

www.railserbia.net


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

...


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

The Banovici coal mine has its own narrow gauge line. There are still steam engines running there. 




























www.railserbia.net


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

www.railserbia.net


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

www.railserbia.net


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

www.railserbia.net


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

www.railserbia.net


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

www.railserbia.net


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

And some diesel for the end




























www.railserbia.net


----------



## bijelo_dugme (May 30, 2009)

New logo for EP? Looking nice, blue and orange :cheers:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Talgo trains, for the Bosnian railways:cheers:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Some more of the new Bosnian lowfloor :cheers:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

And some night shots


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

New lowfloor intercity



























New Talgo tilting trains



























:cheers:


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

What speeds Talgo will reach in Bosnia and where it will operate ?


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Maximum speed it will reach in some parts will be up to 160 km/h


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Old intercity meets new intercity lowfloor in the Zenica railway station










pic from vozovi.com forum


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

The new intercity train seems to be the Koncar prototype.


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

Coccodrillo said:


> The new intercity train seems to be the Koncar prototype.


Yes, it is. It is the first of the Koncar's new regional trains. ZFBiH may purchase more, if this one proves alright and the financials can be worked out.
Also, Croatia will be buying these for commuter and regional trains around Zagreb.


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

Mateusz said:


> What speeds Talgo will reach in Bosnia and where it will operate ?


At first, it will reach the current maximum speed limit, which is 70km/h. It is not known when the infrastructure will be improved to the point where this limit will be raised.

The speed limit before the war (before 1992) was 120km/h and that is a realistic goal for our trains in the mid to near future.

There are also some speculations regarding Talgo's ability to raise the max. speed due to its tilting technology, but it is unknown how much help this will be given the state of the infrastructure.


----------



## Ban.dera (Feb 24, 2010)

There are sections that have been reconstructed, so it is possible to drive faster than that 70 km/h. 
Where did you get this 70km/h?


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

Ban.dera said:


> There are sections that have been reconstructed, so it is possible to drive faster than that 70 km/h.
> Where did you get this 70km/h?


70km/h is the maximum speed limit for passenger trains that is valid on all ZFBiH rails. The limit for cargo is 50km/h.

There are also sections where the limits are even lower (i.e. Semizovac-Sarajevo - 50km/h).

You can find this information in railroad forums and on ZFBiH web site.


----------



## Ban.dera (Feb 24, 2010)

What about reconstructed sections, they still keep low speed limits?


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes. These limits are system-wide. 

There seems to be a little political angle to this whole thing where noone at ZFBiH wants to be the one who approves higher limits and put their jobs on he line in case something goes wrong.
Also, changing the speed limits involves signalization and other changes that ZFBiH in not willing to do at this time. I believe that these changes also cost money.

So, to summarize, it is just a lot easier to keep the speed limits than to "rock the boat".


----------



## Ban.dera (Feb 24, 2010)

As far as i know there is and was a project to change whole signalization, isn´t it?


----------



## zivan56 (Apr 29, 2005)

It's a shame all those narrow guage rail lines were ripped up...there would be a huge tourism opportunity if some parts were to be restored. Same with old locomotives which were sold off or scrapped.


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

They are planning to restore a narrow gauge line from Serbia to Visegrad. And as you sad it, tourist potential is large.


----------



## Ban.dera (Feb 24, 2010)

it has been reconstructed 90%of it.


----------



## Ban.dera (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

^^ Few more of the new trains of the Bosnian Federal Railways

(by igorailwayman from vozovi.com)


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

how many new trains is ordered?


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

^^









@ Marek: 1 InterCity (the one to the left), and... 9 Talgos (to the right)


----------



## Ban.dera (Feb 24, 2010)

acctually 14 talgo, 9 for ZFBiH and 5 for ZRS


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

I was referring to the Federal railways


----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

mirza-sm said:


> Maximum speed it will reach in some parts will be up to 160 km/h


with which locomotive you will drive 160kmh???? You have locomotives only to 120kmh....


----------



## Ban.dera (Feb 24, 2010)

I think there are also 160km/h


----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

ŽFBH ASEA(Končar) series 441 0xx , 441 1xx , 441 3xx, 441 4xx and modernized (by Končar) 441 9xx can drive with maximum speed 120kmh...only series 441 6xx and 441 7xx can drive 140kmh...


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Rojsman said:


> with which locomotive you will drive 160kmh???? You have locomotives only to 120kmh....


120km/h is also good for a start


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

BiH got flashy trains need to say they are really cute ...now reconstruction of rail lines which is expensive is still awaiting. Cause 70 km/h average speed on main rail tracks is really 
Do you have guys map of reconstruction project and how much money is allocated to it?

what's top speed of those new trains? - 120km/h?


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

^^ Thanks 

Well, the Sarajevo-Budapest line goes on the European Rail Corridor 5c, and as far as I know a substantial part of the railway has been reconstructed so that it can reach definitely more than just 70 km/h. I think Ban.dera or someone else knows a bit more on the railway reconstructions. I just know that BiH took the loan from the EBRD, a big one. I hope someone can also provide you with a map 

The trains as such can reach the speed up to 160km/h (intercity) and up to 200km/h (talgo)

Here are some more from yesterday (by ela from vozovi.com)























































kay:


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

takini said:


> www.railserbia.net


Nice! Loco in Swedish type and built with license from ASEA. And behind it old Swedish InterCity-coaches from SJ. The first coach behind the loco is a former SJ-coach type A2 and its first class. In Sweden we often think A2 is the best coaches who have ever been built in Sweden. They were in many years a symbol for comfort and luxury trains. 

In Sweden we sometimes feeling like we are at home when we see the trains in Bosnia. But we don’t have bridges who look like this.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

Co Co said:


>


This coach is a former Swedish InterCity-coach from SJ type B5. This one is built in 1967.



Co Co said:


>


This coach is a former Swedish InterCity-coach from SJ type B1. This one is built in 1967 or 1968.


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Statens Järnvägar


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Interior pics of our new Talgo passenger trains (the first one arrived today in Sarajevo)


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

The lowfloor EMV on Rajlovac - Bradina near Sarajevo (by admin from vozovi.com)


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

About Talgo cars for Bosnia with an interview and pics in Railway Market - CEE Review 1/10!


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

^^ What does that mean? :dunno:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Awesome pics of the new intercity by the vozovi.com crew in the outskirts of Sarajevo:




























































































:applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Love it:cheers:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

InterCity interiors




















































































































































































































































:bow:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Talgo train interior









The bar







[/QUOTE]


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Few more Talgos from the railway center in Rajlovac, near Sarajevo




























:bow:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

I love Talgo traincars kay::rock:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

And we love Spain for producing them for us.


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

A few photos of the Talgo compositions, with the first test.


----------



## Andres_Low (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics co-co! I slept once in a Talgo train and was just like being at home, awesome train congratulations guys!

that 441 can go quite fast as far as I know... what is the plan for this new composition?


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Locomotives of series 441 can develop a speed of 120 km/h. Railways of FBiH has eight locomotives for speeds of 140 and 160 km/h.

Railways of the FBiH also acquired, 9 Talgo compositions, 5 day and 4 night. 

The compositions will drive the route Zagreb, Belgrade, Budapest, Ljubljana, Vienna, and perhaps to Frankfurt.

Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Andres_Low (Apr 21, 2010)

I don´t really know what is the current situation in those lines, if is there currently any service running between those cities...

what are the results after testing? is there a substancial improvement in average speed with this new material compared with the old rolling sotck? travel times decrease?


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Talgo sleepers are great indeed. Nice to see such services coming up on the Balkan.


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

> I don´t really know what is the current situation in those lines, if is there currently any service running between those cities...


Currently there is a connection with the following cities: Belgrade, Zagreb, Budapest and Ploče. 

Train to Budapest departs at 6:55 minutes, to Zagreb at 10:44 and 21:27, to Beograd at 11:35,and for Ploče at 7:05 and 18:18.

These are the times of departure from Sarajevo station


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

It would be great to see this Talgo train reach Vienna.


----------



## NiGhtPiSH (May 14, 2009)

I feel jealous about the new Bosnian Talgos. The only new passenger trains we in Bulgaria got were Desiros for some small part of the local traffic.


----------



## premeet01245 (May 18, 2010)

it is full railway map


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

A few photos of the Talgo compositions. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

mirza-sm said:


> Intercity in Sarajevo Central, by otpravnik vozova s vozovi.com


Is it Bombardier Desiro ? 



Co Co said:


>


It's so strange to see a so old loco with a new train. Is it a project for new loco ?

Very impressive to see Bosnia improving is railway network. kay:


----------



## phiberoptik (Apr 12, 2009)

Gadiri said:


> Is it Bombardier Desiro ?
> 
> 
> It's so strange to see a so old loco with a new train. Is it a project for new loco?


1. No, it's Croatian prototype of new train, Končar made it.
2. There is no project for Talgo locos right now in BiH


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

phiberoptik said:


> 1. No, it's Croatian prototype of new train, Končar made it.
> 2. There is no project for Talgo locos right now in BiH


Thank you for your answers.


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

> It's so strange to see a so old loco with a new train.


This is a new locomotive. Modernised in 2008. in Končar. All parts of the locomotive are new, except for shellfish, which has remained the same. 

There are plans to make in the next 10-15 years to purchase new locomotives.

Hello Co Co.


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

The new Bosnian Talgo train entering Sarajevo :cheers:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

something i found on the internet (http://www.bundesheer.at)

Austrian Army unloading vehicles at Sarajevo railway station on June 11th 2010:


















Credit: "Austrian Armed Forces Photograph/MÖSENEDER Josef"


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

^^ Cool 

Thank you for the pics!


----------



## bhaviation (Oct 20, 2009)

When will these talgo trains be in function?

And it would be nice to come from Sarajevo to Zagreb at only 4h and 30min.


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

^^ Talgos on the test drive from Sarajevo to Konjic today, taken by admin from the www.vozovi.com forum

:bow:


















































































Rest of the pictures at www.vozovi.com

What a beauty! :cheers:


----------



## gorazde_66 (Jan 28, 2007)

JumpUp said:


> This is sad, do you maybe have some news article where I can read about this? I can't find any information about the Talgo on the internet... Hope they start service soon


You can find a lot of informations at this forum: http://vozovi.com/forum/index.php
It's a bosnian forum but you can ask your questions in english.
The most informations about the railway in Bosnia I have from this forum


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Fast train 390/391 Sarajevo-Ploce









A few photos from the mountain pass "Bradinska rampa"


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Co Co


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Fast train 710/711 Sarajevo-Bihać.


----------



## Yetzirah231 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi great to see the developments!
I have a question for in August I plan to fly to Sofia or Bucarest, and than slowly go to Bosanski Brod.
Question is: From Bucarest, is there a (direct) line to Belgrado? How many times a day, and about how many hours does it take?

Some friend told me that because of the war some Tracks were still damaged and you can't go to all places. So that's why the question.

And another question: Are there railways (from Belgrado or Sarajevo) to reach Priština or Skopje?
Thanks for Reply!!!


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Co Co said:


> Hello Co Co


Amazing!!


----------



## hhouse (Sep 29, 2009)

Yetzirah231 said:


> Hi great to see the developments!
> I have a question for in August I plan to fly to Sofia or Bucarest, and than slowly go to Bosanski Brod.
> Question is: From Bucarest, is there a (direct) line to Belgrado? How many times a day, and about how many hours does it take?


Yeah, there's a line from Bucharest to Beograd, but there's only running one train a day (departing Bucharest Nord 20.45, arriving in Beograd at 08.51) and it takes approximately 12 hours, but you should calculate with even more, because delays are common what I know.




> And another question: Are there railways (from Belgrado or Sarajevo) to reach Priština or Skopje?
> Thanks for Reply!!!


Yes, you can get with a direct train from Beograd to Skopje (2x day), from Sarajevo it's not direct possible. On the line from Beograd to Kosovo Polje/Pristhina are at the moment no trains running. But from Skopje you can take a direct train once a day to Pristhina (departing Skopje 16.35, arriving Pristhina at 19.37).
Take a look at the official Kosovo Railways website for more information -> http://www.kosovorailway.com/transporti-i-udhetareve/orari-i-trenave/?lang=en


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart (Sep 13, 2002)

I remember reading a few years ago that Bosnia was buying some ex-British locomotives. Did these ever come into service?


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey,

any news concerning Talgo? When will those trains be running?


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Fast train Sarajevo-Budapest


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Spring on the railways of Bosnia and Herzegovina. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

Where is this location in the two photos above?


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

The location is between the station Maglaj and Zavidovići.

Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Fast train 396 from Ploče to Zagreb.

Hello Co Co  .


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

As the computer I'm using - at my health club - can't handle maps and aerial photos, I can't look up the location, but it looks as though it's a significant route which has heavy freight traffic. 

Am I right? 

Are there any intermodal services using the route?


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Fast train 450 from Sarajevo to Belgrad. Co Co  .


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

That looks a beautiful part of the world. What station is it?


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

TedStriker said:


> ^^
> 
> That looks a beautiful part of the world. What station is it?


This is a station Nemila, it is near city Zenica. Cargo train in the same station. Co Co


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Old cargo cars. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

I love the grass within the trackbed and the feel of the wild countryside in the scene. 

Living in London, the train tracks I see are normally underground, and the only evidence of Mother Nature to be seen on the trackbed are the little mice.


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

^^ And the raw sewage from peoples calls of nature!


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

Raw sewage on the London Underground? I've not seen that before, not even on the Northern Line.


----------



## TsLeng (Dec 12, 2009)

Herbicide said:


> ^^ And the raw sewage from peoples calls of nature!


You mean mainline railways where trains with direct discharge toilets are operating on. :lol:


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Railway station Sarajevo. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Fast train 450 leaving station Sarajevo Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Sugar express. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Cargo train leaves station Tarčin. Hello Co Co .


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Ivan pass. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Fast train Sarajevo-Zagreb. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Hubert Pollak (Dec 4, 2007)

Co Co said:


> Fast train Sarajevo-Zagreb. Hello Co Co  .


The Talgo train should have already be on that route. Why it is so much postponed?


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

Hubert Pollak said:


> The Talgo train should have already be on that route. Why it is so much postponed?


Terrible project management of ZFBIH - Railway of Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina is the main reason for the delay. Regional non-cooperation being second close.


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Railway station Sarajevo. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

that tower is awesome


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Local train on relation from Sarajevo to Zenica. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Fast train Sarajevo-Belgrad. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

Whats the origin of the green carriages? East-Germany (DDR)?


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

New Bosnian lowfloor Intercity finally started operation today between Sarajevo and Mostar :cheers:


----------



## Mareeramm (Oct 22, 2011)

Heeey new train started to operate regularly for all ppl or what?


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Today was just the promotional ride for the press, regular traffic is supposed to start in the next few days I guess


----------



## Mareeramm (Oct 22, 2011)

mirza-sm said:


> Today was just the promotional ride for the press, regular traffic is supposed to start in the next few days I guess


:nuts::nuts: Ma shta ti meni tu na engleskom, promotional ovo ono!!:lol::lol:


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

What is the top speed of train? How much does the train costs? And what capacity of it?


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Busfotodotnl said:


> Whats the origin of the green carriages? East-Germany (DDR)?


Yes this was ex DDR passanger wagon. Last year railway of RS, made reconstruction of this wagons.


----------



## edyn98 (Mar 13, 2012)

XAN_ said:


> What is the top speed of train? How much does the train costs? And what capacity of it?


Top speed is 160 km/h, and it cost 5,3 million bosnian marks, which is about 2,6 million euros. Ther are 176 sitting and 94 standing places per garniture.

ps: it started operating regularly between Sarajevo and Zenica, Sarajevo and Mostar & Zenica and Mostar


----------



## Vidic15 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys new here. Great site 

Just wondering if anyone had any information or photos of the trains operating between Sarajevo to Budapest?

Cheers.


----------



## edyn98 (Mar 13, 2012)

International train no. 258 Sarajevo-Budapest

Somewhere near Kostajnica


Near town of Maglaj








_pics by ciro_bos from __vozovi.com_


----------



## Vidic15 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for that 

I've heard that there is meant to be some nice scenery so really looking forward to the trip.

Will be taking a train from Salzburg to Zagreb, making my way by train to Split, then bus to Mostar, train to Sarajevo and the on to Budapest.


----------



## edyn98 (Mar 13, 2012)

Vidic15 said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> I've heard that there is meant to be some nice scenery so really looking forward to the trip.
> 
> Will be taking a train from Salzburg to Zagreb, making my way by train to Split, then bus to Mostar, train to Sarajevo and the on to Budapest.


 Yeah, that scenery would probably be beetwen Mostar and Sarajevo on Neretva riverside
Your trip seems well planed, hope you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Inter city train 534/4 form Zenica to Mostar, near city Sarajevo. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

That's the current status of the Bosnian Talgos?


----------



## MarioRotterdam (Jun 7, 2012)

Are there any plans for a Podgorica-Nikšić-Sarajevo rail connection?


----------



## edyn98 (Mar 13, 2012)

MarioRotterdam said:


> Are there any plans for a Podgorica-Nikšić-Sarajevo rail connection?


 No, but there are some kind of plans for railway Nikšić - Trebinje - Čapljina 

Here's the map:


----------



## MarioRotterdam (Jun 7, 2012)

That's what I ment? Are these plans any serious? Are there any decisions made yet?

I assume trains would run from Podgorica to Sarajevo via Nikšić, Trebinje, Čapljina and Mostar? Or is this a wrong assumption?


----------



## edyn98 (Mar 13, 2012)

MarioRotterdam said:


> That's what I ment? Are these plans any serious? Are there any decisions made yet?
> 
> I assume trains would run from Podgorica to Sarajevo via Nikšić, Trebinje, Čapljina and Mostar? Or is this a wrong assumption?


I really don't know much about this, I only know that there are plans for building this railway. Maybe somebody else knows something and can tell us more.

No, you weren't wrong, you were just half-right , couse railways Sarajevo-Čapljina and Nikšić-Podgorica already exist, and yes, trains would run from Sarajevo to Podgorica via this new railway


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

edyn98 said:


> I really don't know much about this, I only know that there are plans for building this railway. Maybe somebody else knows something and can tell us more.


Google search shows a few links in english about this project. A preliminary study was started in 2008 and finished in 2011.
More information is available if you understand the local languages (or have the websites translated with Google).


Nachalnik


----------



## Vidic15 (Jul 8, 2012)

I keep hearing mixed reports about the schedule for the Talgo's between Mostar-Sarajevo.

Am going in October - is there anyway to check whether the train I will take will be this one above?


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Vidic15 said:


> I keep hearing mixed reports about the schedule for the Talgo's between Mostar-Sarajevo.
> 
> Am going in October - is there anyway to check whether the train I will take will be this one above?


Hello Vidic15, Talgo trains are not driving between Mostar-Sarajevo. Before two weaks in commercial exploitation began drive lowfloor train.

The train is driving as IC, between Zenica and Mostar. This timetable is valid until the beginning of the month October.



















Best regards Co Co  .


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

*Talgo?*

Can somebody give me news about the Talgo trains? How many train sets are in Bosnia now? When will they start for public service? Do they have test runs?

Thanks!


----------



## edyn98 (Mar 13, 2012)

Railways of Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina ordered 9 Talgo train sets and , as far as I know, 6 of them were delivered. Every single delivered set had one or more test runs. Here's a video of the test run and some pictures of a night set (so called Talgo train hotel):





 













































_all pics from __vozovi.com_ _forum_


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

^^

Looking at the pictures they appear to be similar to the latest generation of "TRENOTEL" as they run in Spain. If so these are very comfortable trains. It's a pity they are not running in revenue service.

The day they start using those on Zagreb - Sarajevo I'll be one of the first passengers...


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

mirza-sm said:


> New Bosnian lowfloor Intercity finally started operation today between Sarajevo and Mostar :cheers:


Cool train


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

edyn98 said:


> Railways of Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina ordered 9 Talgo train sets and , as far as I know, 6 of them were delivered. Every single delivered set had one or more test runs. Here's a video of the test run and some pictures of a night set (so called Talgo train hotel):


Each trains is composed of 8 cars and 1 restaurant car ? What is price of 1 train ? 

There is not private cabine car in this train hotel ? 



mirza-sm said:


> New Bosnian lowfloor Intercity finally started operation today between Sarajevo and Mostar :cheers:





XAN_ said:


> What is the top speed of train? How much does the train costs? And what capacity of it?





edyn98 said:


> Top speed is *160 km/h*, and it cost *5,3 million bosnian marks, which is about 2,6 million euros. Ther are 176 sitting and 94 standing places per garniture*.
> 
> ps: it started operating regularly between Sarajevo and Zenica, Sarajevo and Mostar & Zenica and Mostar


What brand is it ? Stadler or Gredelj ?


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

Gadiri said:


> Each trains is composed of 8 cars and 1 restaurant car ? What is price of 1 train ?
> 
> There is not private cabine car in this train hotel ?
> 
> What brand is it ? Stadler or Gredelj ?


Yes, one bistro/cafe car and 8 passenger cars. All 9 trains were about 68 mil euro. 

No private cabin on the day trains, limited private cabins with beds and showers on the night trains. 

The low floor EM train is Končar, cost 5 mil euro.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's a link to Končar EM train:

http://www.koncar-kev.hr/prikaz.asp?txt_id=1225


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

atlantis. said:


> Yes, one bistro/cafe car and 8 passenger cars. All 9 trains were about 68 mil euro.
> 
> No private cabin on the day trains, limited private cabins with beds and showers on the night trains.
> 
> The low floor EM train is Končar, cost 5 mil euro.





oakwood.... said:


> Here's a link to Končar EM train:
> 
> http://www.koncar-kev.hr/prikaz.asp?txt_id=1225


Thank you guys. kay:


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Gadiri said:


> Thank you guys. kay:


You're welcome. :cheers:


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine railway near city Kakanj. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Inter city train Sarajevo - Mostar near railway station Raštelica. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Fast train Sarajevo - Belgrad. Hello Co Co .


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Cargo train living railwaystation Raštelica. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## MaciekP. (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Co Co.

J can't see on Google map, where Raštelica is.
Please show me.

Maciek from Poland / Klodzko


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

MaciekP. said:


> Hi Co Co.
> 
> J can't see on Google map, where Raštelica is.
> Please show me.
> ...


Hi Maciek P, railwaystation Rastelica is placed near vilage Tarčin. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## MaciekP. (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Co Co.

How do You think, will be the problems whit passanger transit through Croatia on line Sarajevo - Beograd after Croatia join EU?

Maciek from Poland / Klodzko


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

MaciekP. said:


> Thanks Co Co.
> 
> How do You think, will be the problems whit passanger transit through Croatia on line Sarajevo - Beograd after Croatia join EU?
> 
> Maciek from Poland / Klodzko


With new timetable for 2013, there will no be fast train betwean Sarajevo and Belgrad. 

Sarajevo will only have conection with Zagreb and Ploče, when we are talking about international passanger transport.

Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Boza KG (May 7, 2011)

MaciekP. said:


> Hi.
> Have somebody photos of part of Belgrade - Bar line on BiH territoty /border crossing for instance/?


http://www.sis-nis.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=212


----------



## MaciekP. (Oct 27, 2009)

Boza KG said:


> http://www.sis-nis.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=212



Thank you. It's very interesting.
Do you know, if BiH custom controler check the trains sometimes?


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## dresdener78 (Feb 3, 2011)

MaciekP. said:


> Thank you. It's very interesting.
> Do you know, if BiH custom controler check the trains sometimes?


Some sources write that there is no custom check at all, some sources write that sporadically there are customs and passport checkings.

Actually, on this short section through Bosnia, almost 21 years ago a terrible war crime was commited which is comparable to the things the nazis did in WW2. On 27 february 1993, the train no. 671 running from Belgrade to Bar was stopped by the paramilitary units of bosnian Serbs led by Milan Lukić. The armed bandits forced the railway staff at the station Štrpci to set the signal on red and stopped the mentioned train. Then they started to check the passenger documents. 19 passengers of non-serbian origin, however mostly serbian citizens (!) were taken away from the train and vanished without any trace. The mortal remains of two of those passengers were found some years ago in the river dam Peručac in Bosnia, the fate of the other victims is unknown.


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

U-ž


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

Serbian NGO Railfan Association (Udruženje ljubitelja železnice) want to start a campaign for direct trains between Serbia and Bosnia. 


This was the last train from Belgrade to Sarajevo at december 8th 2012. 





Our campaign will be oriented on benefits for students and tourism. 

For campaign we want to use internet, local radio and TV stations, but support from foreign countries could be very useful. 

You can write me for any halp or advice:
MAIL: ljubitelji.zeleznice @ gmail.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...seeks-help-following-catastrophic-floods.html
> 
> *Railway seeks help following catastrophic floods*
> 21 May 2014
> ...


----------



## trzykawki (Nov 23, 2010)

What is the situation in Bosnian railways now? I am planning to travel from Sarajevo to Mostar at 6:51 am on 28.06 or 29.06, can I depend on this timetable?


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

You can relay on the trains the figure in the timetable.
For July 8th is announced a strike of ŽFBH workers
but when they strike usually passengers train are running.

General situation in Bosnian railways is bad, (just a few passenger train with a few passengers)
and so it will stay forever.
After awful floods in northern part of the county the border crossing Volinja-Dobrljin is the only functional.
The section Šamac-Modriča damaged in floods of Šamac-Doboj line won't even be rebuilt.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Dusko_BG said:


> The section Šamac-Modriča damaged in floods of Šamac-Doboj line won't even be rebuilt.


How sure are you about this? This would mean that if there would be plans for bringing the Sarajevo-Vinkovci-Beograd and the Sarajevo-Osijek-Budapest trains back into service it wouldn't be possible at all. Since these trains were cancelled in the end of 2012 the line lost its importance to through traffic for passengers. And what about freight traffic? Was the border crossing at Šamac still used by freight trains before the flooding?


----------



## dresdener78 (Feb 3, 2011)

Timon91 said:


> How sure are you about this? This would mean that if there would be plans for bringing the Sarajevo-Vinkovci-Beograd and the Sarajevo-Osijek-Budapest trains back into service it wouldn't be possible at all. Since these trains were cancelled in the end of 2012 the line lost its importance to through traffic for passengers. And what about freight traffic? Was the border crossing at Šamac still used by freight trains before the flooding?



In an interview for the newspaper Glas Srpske (http://www.glassrpske.com/novosti/v...-Brza-sanacija-puteva-i-pruge/lat/154944.html), the minister of transport of the Republika Srpska (part of Bosnia and Herzegovina) Mr. Nedeljko Čubrilović told:

*Dionicu entitetska granica - Šamac - Modriča, zbog obima nastalih oštećenja kao i zbog starosti i prethodne dotrajalosti svih njenih komponenti neće biti ni moguće obnoviti, tu će se ići na kompletan remont pruge. *
Which means in English:
*The part of the railway line "entity boundary - Šamac - Modriča", because of the volume of the devastation (caused by floods), and also because of its old and dilapidated state, cannot be quickly repaired; this part has to be completely rebuilt and reconstructed.*

In other words: There will be no railway traffic on this line in next months, untill the international funds and banks will provide money for the complete reconstruction. But regarding the general economical, social and political situation in the entire Bosnia and Herzegovina, which is absolutely terrible, it is unfortunately possible that this railway line will be really NEVER rebuilt and reopened.

There were also some discussions and initiatives to renew the "international" passenger trains Banja Luka - Beograd and Sarajevo - Beograd, but their route should be different. They shall not run via Doboj to Šamac, Striživojna/Vrpolje and Vinkovci (so, through Croatia) to Belgrade anymore, but from Doboj to Tuzla, Zvornik, Loznica, Šabac to Belgrade. The railway line Tuzla-Zvornik was actually the most modern line in former Yugoslavia, enabling the speeds above 100 km/h, finished just few months before the war in Yugoslavia broke out. But there is the line Zvornik - Loznica - Šabac on serbian side in a very poor condition.

The aim is to avoid crossing croatian territory, because the Croatian railways ask for extremely high fees for using their infrastructure. That was the reason why actually all the international trains were cancelled in the end of 2012 (Sarajevo-Beograd, Sarajevo-Osijek-Budapest). And since then, also the railway traffic between Croatia and Serbia is terribly reduced.


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm sure 100 %. I'm Bosnian Serb and I have a few friends who work on ŽRS
so I get the fresh info every day. I heard that the Šamac station is closed and
the personal of the station will work in Brčko.
Before the floods there were one of two freight trains per day towards Croatia and
one regional train Doboj-Šamac-Doboj.
Now you can imagine that closure of the line is not big loss. Freight train can go 
through Brčko and the regional train is cut to Modriča.
If something change I promise to inform here.

On the croatian side a few weeks ago the line Slavonski Šamac-Vrpolje
passenger trains were canceled and now instead of them HŽ put buses
because it's cheaper. The bad thing is that the line is declared international
corridor, modernized (speed 120 km/h) and now closed. Sad Balkan stories!

About trains Beograd-Sarajevo and Budapest-Sarajevo I think that they
belong to the past. Call me pessimist but I think that there is no any
future for rail passenger traffic in Bosnia. Country is poor, now affected by
awful floods, the both bosnian railway companies receive very small annual subsidy 
(ŽFFB 11 millions of euros, ŽRS 12,5) which is ridiculous and not enough for
decent passenger service. Other big problem for bosnian railways is difficult 
economic situation of croatian railways who had to reduce passenger service 
in order save the money and try to reduce the losses. 
Two years ago HŽ wanted to cancel even train 396/397 Sarajevo-Zagreb which
is the last international service in Bosnia but luckily Croatians changed their mind
so still is possible to go to Bosnia in this one still remaining international train .


----------



## dresdener78 (Feb 3, 2011)

Zdravo Duško! Hvala Ti puno na pouzdanim informacijama.
Now in English: It is really sad and terrible  I am sure that the international trains could be profitable if an acceptable travelling time would be offered. Look at the main connections in Bosnia, where the buses go paralelly along the railway. Mostar-Sarajevo, bus each 40-60 minutes with many companies, all of them are full, the ticket price is really high (about twice higher than for example in Czech republic) and the much cheaper train goes only twice a day..
The same situation is on the directions Zagreb-Banja Luka-Doboj. I am alway shocked ho much the bus tickets cost in BiH. I used to travel by the train Budapest-Sarajevo, it was terribly slow on bosnian territory, but you had much more space. In a bus you are pressed like a sardine in oil, and the missing highways in Bosnia make the travelling also really awful and slow (the bus Sarajevo-Vienna needs almost 5 hours to get to the boundary in Gradiška, and that only in the case there is no traffic jam or accident on the roads).

Unfortunately I completely agree with you that the railway traffic, especially the passenger traffic, has no future in BiH in the current conditions. The corrupted authorities slowly kill even the goods transportation in favour of their friends owning the trucks and lorries, the most factories are dead, and with 44 per cent of unemployed people and bankrupt budgets nobody can await some investitions into railways and inviting passengers into trains... 

Hey, I always feel like Indiana Jones in BiH. When I am observing the railways. I simply see the poor remains of once very developed and efficient infrastructure..  it is really sad.


----------



## aleksandar_s (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ +1 

Bosnia has so much potential. Corruption and mismanagement is making the people suffer. Same situation in Serbia as well.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

What's the status of the Talgo sets that were bought a while ago?


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

dresdener78 said:


> Zdravo Duško! Hvala Ti puno na pouzdanim informacijama.


Pozdrav i tebi Nema na čemu! Any time 





K_ said:


> What's the status of the Talgo sets that were bought a while ago?


There are some attempts to rent talgo to turkish railways but until now
the is no any result!


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

One pic from this morning 26.6.2014. Novi Grad station.
Novi Grad has more freight trains these days than usual because of the closure
of other border crossings.
Here the trains wait to cross the croatian border.
They wait long because HŽ Cargo han not enough locomotives.


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

K_ said:


> What's the status of the Talgo sets that were bought a while ago?


Parked around Sarajevo, together with the Koncar train. 

Tragic.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Please remind me why the Talgo sets are there and not in service someone.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

atlantis. said:


> Parked around Sarajevo, together with the Koncar train. Tragic.


What's their state? Leaving them sitting around can't be good.


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

TedStriker said:


> Please remind me why the Talgo sets are there and not in service someone.


Lack of money. It seems that run talgo is much more expensive than run
classic train.


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Also political issues I understand it as. Not getting clearance for cross-border travel.


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

Unfortunately our country can not do better than this.
Regional train in Sarajevo.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

Looks like somewhere in Latin America!


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

Doboj-Banja Luka line filmed from Kostajnica/Grapska near Doboj to Banja Luka station.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5s3uPe3snc


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

I found that video to be strangely soothing, don't know why.


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

No need to travel to India, just come to BiH! j/k These scenes make me nauseous, knowing how much money directors and CEOs, etc are stealing from ppl.



Dusko_BG said:


> Unfortunately our country can not do better than this.
> Regional train in Sarajevo.


----------



## laryzbyszko (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a question about Belgrade-Bar line. I've read that it is closed, because of the floods. Are there any plans to reopen it and if so - when they are going to reopen the line?


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

Belgrade-Bar line is closed because of floods, yes and on two sections,
Lazarevac-Lajkovac and Valjevo-Kosjerić.
First section will be opened soon, the works are due to start in few days
and the other section is more critic and won't be reopened this summer.
When it will reopened nobody knows. Now there is just one train Belgrade-Bar,
the night train going via Kragujevac and Kraljevo.
This train has a few cars Novi Sad-Bar too and the cars from
Prague, Budapest, Moscow also will be put on it too so it will be one very long train.


----------



## laryzbyszko (Aug 26, 2010)

So this summer there won't be a possibility to ride a train on a "sightseeing" line Belgrade-Bar?


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

It will be! The journey is so long that you will catch day light.
It lasts more than 17 hours so when you leave Belgrade at 18:05 you will find
day light before Montenegro's border. Just Belgrade-Kralljevo is some 7 hours of journey!


----------



## laryzbyszko (Aug 26, 2010)

Could you please tell me at what time will the train arrive to the scenic spots on the route?

Is the most beautiful part of the route (presented on the photos and videos on youtube) in operation right now?


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes, it's operational! You leave Belgrade at 18:05 you wake up at
5 am in the zone of Zlatibor in Serbia. You also will be able to see and take pictures
of amazing rocky mountains of Montenegro!


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

A few pics from Bosnia.
18.7.2014. Doboj station


ŽFBH 441-121 with train to Zenica steel factory


Fast train 396 Sarajevo-Zagreb the only remaining international train in Bosnia
seen near Doboj


ŽRS freight train Omarska-Zenica with iron minerals in Ostružnja station. 
Transport of iron ore is the main activity of Railways of Republic of Srpska together with wood is almost the only good
that railways transport.


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

Another freight in Ostružnja station


397 Zagreb-Sarajevo running 100 km/h the maximum speed in the country.


Regional train 6404 Doboj-Banja Luka


The new Thales signals in Stanovi station on Doboj-Banja Luka line.


----------



## laryzbyszko (Aug 26, 2010)

This month I've visited Bosnia and I took a morning train from Mostar to Sarajevo. I expected to travel with a new Končar Emu, but instead I was riding onboard old Swedish coaches (which for me was even more interesting 😉). 

My question is, why does žfbh don't use their best trains such as Talgo or Končar. I understand that their financial situation is not good, but is it really much more expensive to run those new trains instead of old ones? I see that on route Sarajevo - Zagreb there are also only old coaches. Talgo trainset would be much more convenient on this route for the passengers.


----------



## dresdener78 (Feb 3, 2011)

laryzbyszko said:


> This month I've visited Bosnia and I took a morning train from Mostar to Sarajevo. I expected to travel with a new Končar Emu, but instead I was riding onboard old Swedish coaches (which for me was even more interesting &#55357;&#56841.
> 
> My question is, why does žfbh don't use their best trains such as Talgo or Končar. I understand that their financial situation is not good, but is it really much more expensive to run those new trains instead of old ones? I see that on route Sarajevo - Zagreb there are also only old coaches. Talgo trainset would be much more convenient on this route for the passengers.


Dzień dobry laryzbyszko! Well, the main problem is that the management of the railways is totally corrupt, incompetent and there are only few specialists, but mostly important members of political parties. The railways in Bosnia get only minimal subsidies, have huge debts and does not have any long-term plans or reasonable marketing offers. The purchase of the Končar train as the same as the Talgo trains was very problematic:

1. The Končar train is a prototype, and was bought in ONE piece, so there is absolutely no reserve - if it would be broken or go to the periodical maintenance, simply no service would be offered. The railway company also never paid the train to the producer. Now, the railway management negotiates with the producer about returning the train back, and seek a way how to pay at least the amortisation of the train.

2. The Talgo trains were purchased for mainly international trains (in the area of former Yugoslavia, and also to Vienna, to Budapest). However, the management of the railways never started serious negotiations with the neighbouring countries about introducing those international trains. The international railway traffic collapsed some two years ago after Croatian railways drastically increased the fees for using their infrastructure, in other words for international trains crossing Croatia. Today, there are no more trains to Budapest, or to Belgrade, or to the Adriatic sea. The only "international" connection is one pair of train Sarajevo-Zagreb.
There were negotiations to lease the TALGO trains to Turkish railways, but no informations about the progress are known so far.

3. Except the terrible incompetence of the management, missing finance for the proper maintenance of the trains, and zero marketing, big problem are still the speeds on the most bosnian railway lines. Before 1992, the maximum speed on bosnian railways was 100-120 km per hour. Today, the most trains do not go faster than 70 km per hour, because never renewed remote signalling, autoblocks, and other security measures on the track - everything destroyed in the war. So, for example the international "fast" train Budapest-Sarajevo (suspended 2012) needed 5 hours for some 250 km from Šamac to Sarajevohno:


----------



## laryzbyszko (Aug 26, 2010)

dresdener78 said:


> Dzień dobry laryzbyszko! Well, the main problem is that the management of the railways is totally corrupt, incompetent and there are only few specialists, but mostly important members of political parties. The railways in Bosnia get only minimal subsidies, have huge debts and does not have any long-term plans or reasonable marketing offers.


Hvala dresdener78 for your very detailed answer!

It's very sad, because your country has some really beautiful railroad lines (such as Mostar-Sarajevo) and Bosnian authorithies do nothing to attract tourists - the views are a really great attraction.

What I've also seen is that the train was full (almost all seats were taken) and I estimate that approx. 75% of people were not tourists. So the train is used by locals as well. If they update the infrastracture a little bit and at least clean the coaches I think that it can compete with the buses even better (since there are more than 10 buses everyday I assume that there would be demand for such service).

I know that it's all about the money and it is very sad for me that such potential is ruined by bad management, nepotism and corruption.


----------



## dresdener78 (Feb 3, 2011)

laryzbyszko said:


> Hvala dresdener78 for your very detailed answer!
> 
> It's very sad, because your country has some really beautiful railroad lines (such as Mostar-Sarajevo) and Bosnian authorithies do nothing to attract tourists - the views are a really great attraction.
> 
> ...


Nie ma za co 

I totally agree with you. In principle, the railways in BiH would have perspectives, at least on the main routes (actually all routes are "main", as after suspending of the narrow-gauge railways only few of them were regauged). The railway connects the biggest cities (Mostar-Sarajevo-Tuzla-Banja Luka - Prijedor - Bihać)... The typical scene can be seen in big cities: The railway stations are totally empty, and 50 meters from them there are bus stations, where private companies run each few minutes. Except this, the bus travel in Bosnia is very expensive. Imagine that you pay about 4 EUR for 30 kilometers, or 10 eur for 100 kilometers! That is actually a pretty western price. And the bosnian salaries are only at some 50 per cent of our polish or czech salaries. The trains are (or were) very cheap, but what can you do when the train runs once-twice a day, and the bus runs almost each 60 minutes.

Another problem of the corruption in BiH was also well visible in train, as the most passengers (except international travels) do not buy tickets! They simply give some 1-2 marks (0,5-1 eur) to the conductor into his pocket and everyone is happy. 

Anyway, currently there is no chance to change anything, this beautiful but unlucky country is ruled by parasits and criminals, and the corruption is really everywhere. Example: The backbone of the railway economy is the goods transport. The passenger transport is mostly not profitable, except of long routes. The narrow bosnian roads are overloaded by heavy trucks, because the entire goods transport in BiH is in the hands of private road transporters - and almost each of them is friends or family with a politician. So the railway has no chance to take part in the goods transportation. The "poor truck owners" would scream literally "We have nothing to eat!" 
The same situation is in the passenger traffic, nobody is ready to invest into the railway, because the "friends" with their buses and expensive tickets would lose their earnings.


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

The bus lobby is very strong. There was almost an uprising when Wizzair started flying from Tuzla. The arguments were "we bought all these expensive buses and now everyone wants to fly for 2 hours, instead of sit in our buses for 36 hours to Skandinavia for the same ticket price."


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

*Compositions*

^^ The first two compositions start regular service on Monday 26 between Sarajevo and Doboj.

The service will be called *BH *and leave Sarajevo at 16:28 to reach Doboj at 19:35 hours, while the output of Doboj will be at 15:49 and arrive in Sarajevo at 18:53 hours. The ticket price will be the same, plus the amount of the reserve.

It is planned to extend the trip to Banja Luka. After the Sarajevo-Mostar-Capljina route, and in the summer Sarajevo-Ploce the way. There are also negotiations with Croatian Railways for the international line Sarajevo-Zagreb for 2016/2017 and the restoration of rail traffic between Sarajevo and Ploce. In addition to these projects, the plan is the establishment of rail traffic between Sarajevo and Bihac which requires electrify part of the railway.

Daytime trains have 237 seats (200 seats Second class, 36 seats First class, and one for PMR-disabled) and internet access.

Night trains will have 186 places and are composed by: 3 cars (one end-car) of seats ASPR (super reclining) with 48 seats in total (20 x 2 + 8), 1 car Grand Class with 10 beds and 4 cars Tourist (one of they end-car) with 128 berths in total (36 x 3 + 20).


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

^^ the name of the train is "BH voz", which means "BH Train" - not very creative.


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

Talgo started today its regular service on Sarajevo-Doboj route. 

A few pics in the link: 
http://www.klix.ba/vijesti/bih/talg...od-sarajeva-do-doboja-za-tri-sata/160926070#4


----------



## gorazde_66 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Talgo trains finally enter service in Bosnia-Herzegovina
*



> Bosnia and Herzegovina Federal Railways (ZFBH) have introduced into service today its Talgo tilting trainsets on Sarajevo – Doboj route. The BH Voz (BH train) has 237 seats (200 II class, 36 I class, and one seat for people with disables).
> 
> ZFBH is negotiating with Croatian Railways the introduction of BH train on Sarajevo-Zagreb international route starting with 2016/2017 timetable.
> 
> ...


think-railways.com

And here are some pics:
More on:http://www.zfbh.ba/zfbhbax/images/Talgo%20foto%20galerija/#


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

From today, the international train Sarajevo - Zagreb will be withdrawn!
This means: Bosnia & Herzegovina looses ALL international railway traffic!

The international trains to Belgrade and Budapest plus the night train to Zagreb was withdrawn in the last 3-4 years.


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

> From today, the international train Sarajevo - Zagreb will be withdrawn!


Sad to hear.
I travelled on that route many years ago, the border card at the Republic Sprska got very antsy about my cameras and photography. Not the sort of questioning we would be used to on a European border in the 21st century.


----------



## laryzbyszko (Aug 26, 2010)

JumpUp said:


> From today, the international train Sarajevo - Zagreb will be withdrawn!
> This means: Bosnia & Herzegovina looses ALL international railway traffic!
> 
> The international trains to Belgrade and Budapest plus the night train to Zagreb was withdrawn in the last 3-4 years.


What is the reason? Are there any plans to resume international trains, maybe using Talgo sets?


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

Bosnian Talgo finally enters service



> The service is expected to be extended south to Mostar and Čapljina from early 2017, and will run through to the Croatian port of Ploče during the summer.
> 
> An extension of the Talgo service north to Banja Luka is envisaged, along with use on the Bihać line where a €1·1m rehabilitation project is planned. An international train to Zagreb is also proposed.


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

laryzbyszko said:


> What is the reason? Are there any plans to resume international trains, maybe using Talgo sets?


Railway of FBiH could not afford the price of running the trains through Croatia. In the past, this was a more reasonable shared cost, but this year they were not able to reach an agreement. Croatian railway was asking for market prices, which was more money than the train could ever make. This is the reason other Bosnian trains through Croatia were canceled over the years.

The Talgo trains are now running on domestic routes within Bosnia-Herzegovina, as there are no longer any international connections.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

*BOSNIA &amp; HERZEGOVINA | Railways*



atlantis. said:


> Railway of FBiH could not afford the price of running the trains through Croatia. In the past, this was a more reasonable shared cost, but this year they were not able to reach an agreement. Croatian railway was asking for market prices, which was more money than the train could ever make. This is the reason other Bosnian trains through Croatia were canceled over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> The Talgo trains are now running on domestic routes within Bosnia-Herzegovina, as there are no longer any international connections.


Thank you. Why is there no alternative?
HZ already continues to drive a morning train from Zagreb until the border HR/BiH. 

If ZBiH introduces a morning train Banja Luka to the same border station vv, at least a cross-border rail connection remains to exist.


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

Theijs said:


> Thank you. Why is there no alternative?
> HZ already continues to drive a morning train from Zagreb until the border HR/BiH.
> 
> If ZBiH introduces a morning train Banja Luka to the same border station vv, at least a cross-border rail connection remains to exist.


I think they were trying to negotiate Talgo going all the way to Zagreb and that plan failed. Not sure why they didn't agree to fall back to the classic train cars crossing border. 

ZFBiH also failed to reach an agreement for ZRS for Talgo to even go to Banja Luka, since the railway is divided internally. It only goes to Doboj for now, but they are expected to negotiate again the passage to Banja Luka. This would be a great improvement to quality of train travel from Banja Luka to Doboj and to Sarajevo, as the current trains are very old. Talgo would offer A/C, WiFi, charging plugs, monitors, cafe bar, passive tilt and other comforts.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

So what is the status on the train from Sarajevo to Mostar? I heard the line was inactive due to repairs. Will it be operational again this summer?


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

^^ you are correct. That's the plan.


----------



## CDTI (Feb 19, 2015)

_*Bosnia - Croatia railway re-opening initiative*

Bosnia-Herzegovina and Croatia have agreed to seek European Union funding to rehabilitate and reopen the 177·9 km Una line between Novi Grad (Bosanski Novi) and Knin. This once provided the shortest rail route between Zagreb and the Adriatic port of Split, but it has been out of use since being badly damaged during the wars of 1991-96.

[...]_

More info: Railway Gazette


----------



## CDTI (Feb 19, 2015)

_*Trains headed towards Capljina again, Merger with Banja Luka soon*

From October 5, 2015, the suspension of communication of the passenger train from Sarajevo to Capljina was in force due to works on the repair of main railway 11 Sarajevo – Capljina. On the occasion of the re-establishment of regular traffic, yesterday was prepared farewell ceremony of trains that are driving to Capljina and Konjic at the railway station in Sarajevo.

[...]

The Director General of the Railways of the FBiH Enis Dzafic said that besides the line Sarajevo-Capljina-Sarajevo, the introduction of line Sarajevo-Banja Luka should take place very soon._

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

From the first trip.


nestvaran said:


> Talgo u Čapljini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Citizens are increasingly using the trains for travelling to the south of BiH, Line for Banja Luka soon to be opened*



> Three weeks after the launch of the BH Train (BH Voz) with Talgo garniture on the line Sarajevo - Capljina, this morning a double composition of wagons was launched towards the south.
> 
> "A regular 9-wagon composition was sold out completely yesterday, so we were forced to increase the capacity with another composition. The reason for this is the level of quality of service, attractive prices and increased interest in the tourist season. We have connected Sarajevo and the Adriatic, and by introducing additional Sarajevo-Zenica passenger lines that are synchronised with the existing lines to the south, we will enable passengers from this city to enjoy a comfortable, high-quality and cheap trip to Mostar and further towards the sea. We expect even greater interest of citizens as well as foreign tourists, more so since we will soon open the traffic towards Banja Luka and other cities in the north of the country, but also because we have prepared a whole range of benefits for BH Train passengers" - said Enis Džafić, general manager of Railways Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina.
> 
> ...





>


*Klix*


----------



## nestvaran (Oct 6, 2013)

Fast (brzi) train Sarajevo-Čapljina, between Sarajevo and Bradina. This is on the newly reconstructed section of the rail which was opened for traffic a few months ago.


----------



## nestvaran (Oct 6, 2013)

...


mirza-sm said:


> Ne znam je li bilo vec, Talgo by Pascal Siegfried
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

Is Talgo a success for Bosnian Railway?


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

JumpUp said:


> Is Talgo a success for Bosnian Railway?


Huge one.


----------



## CDTI (Feb 19, 2015)

_*Chinese CRRC to invest in Railways and Roads in BiH?*

Prime Minister of the FBiH Fadil Novalic met with a delegation of the Chinese company CRRC Urban Traffic Kft at the headquarters of the ASA Prevent group in Sarajevo. This company expressed their desire to invest in railways and roads in BiH.

The meeting was attended by Nijaz Hastor and Kenan Hastor, owners of the ASA Prevent Group, as well as a member of the Supervisory Board Almir Jazvin. In the delegation of CRRC Urban Traffic Kft were the Assistant to General Manager Lin Lin, Director of the Managment Gu Yifeng, and Assistant Director Ni Huanjun.

During this meeting, they discussed details of infrastructure projects and modalities of future cooperation.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

Mostar - Sarajevo trip


nestvaran said:


> Deataljno dočarano putovanje od Mostara do Sarajeva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CDTI (Feb 19, 2015)

_*Talgo Train on the Route Sarajevo – Doboj – Banja Luka to start operating from August 1?*

The amended schedule will be applied in the Railways of the RS from August 1.

Novelty in the traffic operations of the Railways of the RS is a “talgo” train that, instead of the route Sarajevo-Doboj, will operate on the route Sarajevo – Doboj – Banja Luka, with the arrival and departure from station in Doboj at 6.58 PM / 7.03 PM, station Stanari 7.26 PM / 7.27 PM and arrival at the station in Banja Luka at 8.31 PM.

From August 2, the “talgo” train will operate on the route Banja Luka – Sarajevo instead of the existing route Doboj – Sarajevo. Departure from Banja Luka will be at 05.28 AM, Stanari at 06.35 AM, Doboj at 06.58 AM and Sarajevo at 07.07 AM.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times
_____________

Same info, but in BCS language:

_*Od 1.augusta “talgo” voz na relaciji Sarajevo – Doboj – Banja Luka*

Od 1. augusta na Željeznicama Republike Srpske bit će u primjeni izmijenjeni red vožnje.

Novost u saobraćanju vozova na prugama Željeznica RS-a je ‘talgo’ voz koji će, umjesto relacije Sarajevo – Doboj, od prvog augusta saobraćati na relaciji Sarajevo – Doboj – Banja Luka, s dolaskom i polaskom iz stanice Doboj u 18.58/19.03 sati, stanice Stanari 19.26/19.27 i dolaskom u stanicu Banja Luka u 20.31 sat.

Od 2. augusta, ‘talgo’ voz će, umjesto dosadašnje relacije Doboj – Sarajevo, saobraćati na relaciji Banja Luka – Sarajevo. Polazak iz Banje Luke je u 05.28 sati, Stanara u 06.35, a u Doboj stiže u 06.58 sati i nastavlja za Sarajevo u 07.07 sati.

[...]_

More info: Prijedor24


----------



## CDTI (Feb 19, 2015)

_*Talgo voz povezao Sarajevo i Banju Luku preko Doboja*

Željeznice RSi Željeznice FBiH od danas uspostavljaju direktnu željezničku liniju Sarajevo-Doboj-Banjaluka talgo vozovima, a predstavnici ovih preduzeća nadaju se da će u budućnosti građani radije putovati vozom nego autobusom.

Dragan Savanović, v. d. generalnog direktora i predsjednika Uprave Željeznica RS-a rekao je da će talgo voz kretati ujutro iz Banjaluke u 5 časova i 28 minuta, a iz Doboja u 7 časova i 07 minuta dok će putnici u Sarajevo stizati u 10 časova i 12 minuta.

U povratku voz iz Sarajeva kreće u 15:41, a u Banjaluku stiže u 20:31. Vrijeme putovanja je 4 sata i 50 minuta, a cijena karte za drugi razred iznosi 25.80 KM, dok je za prvi 50 posto veća.

Savanović je podsjetio i da obavezna rezervacija košta jednu KM. Osim toga prilagođen je i red vožnje na relaciji Tuzla-Doboj, pa će putnici iz Tuzle stizati na vrijeme da iz Doboja talgo vozom nastave put Sarajeva.

[...]_

N1





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBO-hP1evMU


----------



## CDTI (Feb 19, 2015)

_*The 2.8 million BAM worth Electrification of Una Railway to start soon*

Electrification of part of Una Railway on a 19-kilometer long section between Blatna, Bihac and Bosanska Krupa should start soon after the selection of the contractor, as confirmed by Samir Alagic, the director of the infrastructure of the “Railways of the FBiH” Bihac.

He added that preparatory works that include removing of vegetation from the section that will be the subject of electrification are taking place and that the section between Bihac and Bosanska Krupa will be completely electrified with the completion of this project. The Prime Minister of Una Sana Canton, Husein Rosic, welcomed the beginning of the realization of this project, and he noted that it represents a priority issue when it comes to the communication and the economic development of the Una-Sana Canton in the future period, considering the increasing demand of the investor to enable the railway transport.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

Some mountain climbing 



atlantis. said:


> Golden Eagle Danube Express iznad Konjica





gorazde_66 said:


> *Golden Eagle Danube Express kod Tarcina *
> http://www.goldeneagleluxurytrains.com/trains/golden-eagle-danube-express/


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

Talgo on the southern rail section



gorazde_66 said:


>





gorazde_66 said:


> *Talgo na juznoj pruzi
> *


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank-you.

How many Talgo trains are now in service?
What is the time table for all Talgo trains?


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

JumpUp said:


> Thank-you.
> 
> How many Talgo trains are now in service?
> What is the time table for all Talgo trains?


4 daily round trips:
Sarajevo-Banja Luka-Sarajevo
Sarajevo-Doboj-Sarajevo
2 x Sarajevo-Capljina-Sarajevo


----------



## CDTI (Feb 19, 2015)

_Edit: Sorry, posted in wrong forum _


----------



## CDTI (Feb 19, 2015)

_*USKORO [...] REKONSTRUKCIJA PRUGE (VIDEO)*

U Budimpešti su juče potpisani sporazum i ugovor u vezi sa izgradnjom auto-puta od Banjaluke do Novog Grada i rekonstrukcijom pruge od Banjaluke do granice sa Hrvatskom, čija je ukupna vrijednost oko 560 miliona evra.

[...]

Savanović i predstavnici “Čajna Šandong internešnel ekonomik end tehnikal korporejšn grup” potpisali su komercijalni ugovor za projekat modernizacije i rekonstrukcije oko 100 kilometara pruge od Banjaluke, preko Prijedora i Novog Grada do granice sa Hrvatskom, čija je vrijednost oko 241 milion evra.

Od izgradnje autoputa i rekonstrukcije pruge mnogo očekuju i Prijedorčani._

Kozarski Vjesnik


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

Are there any new for the 2018 Talgo timetable in Bosnia?
How many Talgo trains will be used and whats the schedule for all of them?

Thanks!


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

JumpUp said:


> Are there any new for the 2018 Talgo timetable in Bosnia?
> How many Talgo trains will be used and whats the schedule for all of them?
> 
> Thanks!


There will still only be 4 Talgo trains used. However, there will be 2 trains going to Banja Luka each day, instead of just one. One of these trains is supposed to continue to Bihac, once the re-electrification of the segment between Novi and Bihac is completed.

So, initially we will have these trains:
Sarajevo - Banja Luka - Sarajevo (morning)
Sarajevo - Banja Luka - Sarajevo (evening)
Sarajevo - Capljina - Sarajevo (morning)
Sarajevo - Capljina - Sarajevo (evening)

At some point in 2018, we might have these trains:
Sarajevo - Bihac - Sarajevo (morning)
Sarajevo - Banja Luka - Sarajevo (evening)
Sarajevo - Capljina - Sarajevo (morning)
Sarajevo - Capljina - Sarajevo (evening)

The exact departure times have not been published yet.


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

Full timetable for the Railway station Sarajevo (Talgo trains are noted as "BRZI VOZ", numbers 7xx and 17xx):

DEPARTURE









ARRIVAL









* Train 722 runs 10 Dec 2017 - 14 Jun 2018 and 1 Sep 2018 - 8 Dec 2018
** Train 1722 runs 15 Jun 2018 - 31 Aug 2018 (Summer season)


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

Last night (Dec 3), one of the Talgo trains derailed between Capljina and Mostar, due to a large rock that fell on the tracks. The train engineer was injured, but no passengers were hurt.


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

*Railway network map in Bosnia and Herzegovina*


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

*BH Railways timetable on Google Maps*

As of today, the timetables for all trains in Bosnia-Herzegovina (ZRS and ZFBiH) are live on Google Maps, as part of the Google Transit initiative. :banana:

Talgo train lines are shown in *orange*, while the local/regional trains are in *blue*

Google Transit also shows connections to other agencies in the region, such as FlixBus, Centrotrans and GRAS, which lets you find connecting trips.

Here are some examples:

*Sarajevo - Tuzla:* https://goo.gl/maps/CTmtUutx2aT2










*Mostar - Munich:* https://goo.gl/maps/hnX9Xg5XUKK2










*Banja Luka - Baščaršija:* https://goo.gl/maps/43wFY534ZLs










Enjoy!!
:cheers:


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

But any news about re-instating international trains ?


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

MarcVD said:


> But any news about re-instating international trains ?


Not likely soon, due to a lack of agreement with Croatian Railway. To make things even worse, Croatia recently seized several locomotives which were deployed in Croatia for non-payment of FBiH Railways for repairs. They plan to sell those at auction. Given these developments, I don't see the Talgo trains crossing into Croatia any time soon.


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

> while passenger numbers rose from 258,000 to 255,000.


Rose??


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

_RvR_ said:


> I think not. Only international train is the one that goes to Zagreb. Belgrade-Sarajevo line was shut down. The train had two or three cars.


That last train was also shut down. There are no international trains at this time.


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

nachalnik said:


> Rose??


That’s a typo in the article. The number actually rose from 258,000 to 355,000. The increase is due to the Talgo trains being used domestically.


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

_RvR_ said:


> Because people use their cars and buses. Currently they are trying to ''reorganize'' Republika Srpska railways and shut em down.


No, there is a market for rail travel. Just look at the rise in the number of passengers since new lines were opened with better trains. 

The actual reason for shutting down the international trains is lack of agreement between Croatia and B-H on how to pay for the use of tracks in Croatia.


----------



## Gedeon (Apr 5, 2013)

atlantis. said:


> No, there is a market for rail travel. Just look at the rise in the number of passengers since new lines were opened with better trains.
> 
> The actual reason for shutting down the international trains is lack of agreement between Croatia and B-H on how to pay for the use of tracks in Croatia.


Well, Croatian Railways Passenger Transport don't have much interest for this line (it was not much used and always 2 hours late when coming from BiH), so of course they want BiH to pay for track usage (to Croatian Railways-Infrastructure) at regular price. BiH wants that Croatian Railways Passenger Transport foots the bill.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

*BOSNIA &amp; HERZEGOVINA | Railways*

Following the completion of the electrification works, on July 1st, but probably 3rd, the Talgo Night train to Bihac will start.
Sarajevo departs at 16:00, 
Bihac departs st 01:57, arrives 10:28.


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

Theijs said:


> Following the completion of the electrification works, on July 1st, but probably 3rd, the Talgo Night train to Bihac will start.
> Sarajevo departs at 16:00,
> Bihac departs st 01:57, arrives 10:28.


The promotional ride is on July 2, from Sarajevo to Bihac. 

Regular service starts on July 3 at 2am from Bihac.

Use Google Maps Transit to explore the full schedule for all Railway routes in BiH.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Theijs said:


> Following the completion of the electrification works, on July 1st, but probably 3rd, the Talgo Night train to Bihac will start.
> Sarajevo departs at 16:00,
> Bihac departs st 01:57, arrives 10:28.


The line to Bihac, it's the one that hugs the croatian border and ends up in Knin, right ? Any hope that the service could be extended further south ?


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Before reopening more lines would be smart to buy and run more trains. I was in Sarajevo in May and wanted to take a train to Mostar. However timings so inconvenient and the last train back so early that bus was the only viable option. It's not even that the line is bad compared to the road, a bit faster even...


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

MarcVD said:


> The line to Bihac, it's the one that hugs the croatian border and ends up in Knin, right ? Any hope that the service could be extended further south ?


Yes, it's also known as the Una Railroad, as it follows the river Una, which marks the border between Croatia and Bosnia south of Bihac. 

However, this new service stops in Bihac and doesn't extend further south. There are no plans for it either, as there are no larger Bosnian cities south of Bihac and Croatia is not interested in reviving passenger railway to Knin and Split.

That said, there is a possibility of reintroducing local service in this area and there are rare tourist trains that pass through here.


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

Sunfuns said:


> Before reopening more lines would be smart to buy and run more trains. I was in Sarajevo in May and wanted to take a train to Mostar. However timings so inconvenient and the last train back so early that bus was the only viable option. It's not even that the line is bad compared to the road, a bit faster even...


Buying more trains is not in the books for the railways in Bosnia and Herzegovina, at least in the short run. 

That said, the return from Mostar is moved from 5pm to 8pm during the summer season (Jun 15 - Sep 1) to align more with the tourist traffic.


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

atlantis. said:


> Buying more trains is not in the books for the railways in Bosnia and Herzegovina, at least in the short run.


It would help to operate the extisting trainsets more efficient to provide additional services.
One trainset can do probably 3 roundtrips between Mostar and Sarajevo per day, it's not necessary to park it uselessly for several hours during the day...


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

nachalnik said:


> It would help to operate the extisting trainsets more efficient to provide additional services.
> 
> One trainset can do probably 3 roundtrips between Mostar and Sarajevo per day, it's not necessary to park it uselessly for several hours during the day...


I agree. They will probably slowly add more service, which is what has been happening in the last 3 years. 
The third, mid-day rotation to Mostar would be a great addition during the summer season.

What’s really missing is a link to the European rail network, i.e. a train to Zagreb and/or Budapest, but that’s not in the books, either.


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

Capljina - Sarajevo - 99 tunnels and 65 bridges - The Neretva River Canyon

This has been reconstructed recently.



> The 195km long Sarajevo - Ploče railway line connects the continental part of Bosnia and Herzegovina with the Adriatic Sea coast. This video shows 163km of this railway line through the Bosnia and Herzegovina, between Sarajevo and Čapljina. Short segment of this railway line, from Čapljina to the Port of Ploče, is located in Croatia.
> 
> This line is drilled through complicated mountainous terrain, especially between Bradina and Mostar and a significant part of the line follows the Neretva River, from continental to Mediterranean nature. The 99 tunnels along this line have a total length of over 36km. There are over ten long tunnels. The longest is tunnel "Jedrenje" (3239m) and tunnel "Ivan" (3221m). There are more than 60 bridges. The most significant are "Jablanica", "Stara Drežnica", "Tarčins viaducts" and bridges over the Neretva river.
> 
> ...


from Dulevoz


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

Are there any plans to return at least one train to Zagreb again? They would really need at least one passenger train leaving the country.


----------



## atlantis. (Feb 20, 2007)

Uppsala said:


> Are there any plans to return at least one train to Zagreb again? They would really need at least one passenger train leaving the country.


There were some rumors that there were talks again, but it looks unlikely. The basic problem is still there: Croatian Railways (HZ) wants to charge market prices for using the infrastructure and the B-H railways can’t afford it. 

This used to work before on the principle or reciprocity, but HZ is no longer interested in that arrangement.


----------



## davide84 (Jun 8, 2008)

That's a common problem for international trains with asymmetrical interests from the operators.

I guess similar issues killed the Slovenian EuroCity to Venice... and for the same reason SNCF is running its TGVs on the slow line between Turin and Milan.


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

2019


atlantis. said:


>


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Autorail (6 mo ago)

Sarajevo-Zagreb in December 2022? - Najavljeno ponovno uspostavljanje željezničke linije Sarajevo - Zagreb - Akta.ba


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

How many sets of TALGOs does Bosnia Herzegovina have? Are there also night-train TALGOs?

Thanks


----------



## cmishinger (6 mo ago)




----------

